# Radlbauer 24 - 19. und 20.07.08



## JunkieHoernchen (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich starte dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Radlbauer 24h Rennen. Zuvor bin ich immer nur in München gefahren, habe deshalb die folgenden Fragen; vielleicht kann mir ja einer der Vorjahresteilnehmer weiterhelfen:

- In München haben die Einzelstarter einen Boxenplatz direkt an der Strecke. Ist dies in Steindorf auch so?
- wie lange muss den das Verlängerungskabel im schlechtesten Fall sein? Reichen 50m?

Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Schnellstester (17. Juli 2008)

Wozu brauchst du denn Strom? 

Der Startplatz ist im Tal, wir hatten unser Lager auf dem Hügel 100m davor. Beim Wechsel kann der nächste Fahrer die paar m nach unten mitrollen. Auf dem Weg kann man kurz Neuigkeiten austauschen, und hat durch den abgelegenen Platz seine Ruhe vor dem ganzen Trubel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (18. Juli 2008)

Wer fährt denn morgen alles mit ?
Ich starte im 8er, vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Steindorf.
Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt nicht mehr regnet, sonst wirds ne richtige Schlammschlacht


----------



## Stierblut (20. Juli 2008)

So also, das Race war schon mal ziemlich geil. Bloß waren die Zeiten schon etwas länger als letztes Jahr, weil es sich gezogen hat wie Kaugummi. Der Boden war so weich als hätte man nur 0,5 bar drin. Ich hatte 3 drin!!! 

Was aber richtig ******* in Erinnerung bleibt, ist dass jemand das Weltmeisterbike vom Univega-Team geklaut hat, sowie ein Speczialized Epic (Rot-Schwarz) von einem Fahrerstand. 
Bin schon mal auf die Bilder online gespannt....
Jetzt werd ich aber erst mal etwas Schlaf nachholen. Gut N8!!!


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (21. Juli 2008)

Jupp, das Rennen war richtig gut!  

Kurz als Antwort auf meine eigentlichen Fragen (nur falls jemand den Thread nächstes Jahr mit der Suche ausgräbt:
- einen Platz direkt an der Strecke hat man nur wenn man ein Wohnmobil gemeldet hat - ansonsten ist man im Fahrerlager, welches auch nicht wirklich weit von der Strecke ist.
- 50m Stromkabel reichen ewig!


----------



## antimon (21. Juli 2008)

Das Rennen fand ich auch gut, auch wenns bedenklich ist dass sich die strecke anfühlt wie ein frischer Stork Riese zwischen den Zähnen... Da freut man sich schon jedesmal auf das bisschen asphaltierten Hügel richtung Downhill, weil man die Höhenmeter weniger merkt als den Untergrund, grins.

Sagt mal (weil Stierblut 3 bar im Reifen hatte), bringt mehr Druck da was (Schwalbe schrieb mal über seine Reifen weniger wär besser da man nicht so viel einsinkt was den Rollwiederstand verringert)?? Oder gibts da gute Reifen für den Untergrund (bin mit zwei nobby nics gefahren)? 

Wahrscheinlich bleibt storck riese einfach storck riese...

Glückwunsch jedenfalls an alle, hat Spass gemacht!


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Juli 2008)

hm ich fand die Strecke zu einfach......


----------



## antimon (21. Juli 2008)

Tja, bissl mehr Technik wär für mein 15 Kilo Fully auch besser gewesen. Bis auf n paar Ecken war halt treten angesagt, aber das ist das nicht immer so bei 24h rennen? war mein erstes, hab ich mir nur so sagen lassen gestern. 

Aber treten wien Schwein könnt Ihr ja mal (gleichnamiges Team oder?), Hut ab!! War froh n 4er Team zu haben, mehr Zeit zum essen...


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Juli 2008)

welches team meinst du?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich fand das Rennen geil.
Strecke war natürlich keine Herausforderung, aber der Boden kostete ziemlich Kraft. 
Aber für mein erstes 24H-Rennen bin ich mit meinem Ergebnis voll zufrieden, 2.Platz 8er-Herren, obwohl wir nur zu 7. waren.


----------



## antimon (21. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> welches team meinst du?



Na die Tretschweine. 2er Team, 6. Platz glaub ich. Wir waren als Gert jonnies unterwegs, als 4er Team. Oder heisst du nur hier Tretschwein und der Teamname beim Univega war nur Zufall??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antimon (21. Juli 2008)

Noch kleiner Nachtrag: im Anhang ne Google Earth Datei von der Rennstrecke...


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Juli 2008)

antimon schrieb:


> Na die Tretschweine. 2er Team, 6. Platz glaub ich. Wir waren als Gert jonnies unterwegs, als 4er Team. Oder heisst du nur hier Tretschwein und der Teamname beim Univega war nur Zufall??



Zufall!

War im 8er beim Veloclub Lechhausen unterwegs


----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Zufall!
> 
> War im 8er beim Veloclub Lechhausen unterwegs



Da warst Du dabei ? Na dann ist es ja nicht so schlimm auf Platz 2 zu landen !
Hätten wir nicht einen Riesenfehler beim Wechsel gehabt, dann wärs ein bisschen enger geworden 
( Bin beim Team MedSport Nr. 801 mitgefahren )


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Da warst Du dabei ? Na dann ist es ja nicht so schlimm auf Platz 2 zu landen !
> Hätten wir nicht einen Riesenfehler beim Wechsel gehabt, dann wärs ein bisschen enger geworden
> ( Bin beim Team MedSport Nr. 801 mitgefahren )



Gottseidank!
Sonst hätt ich mehr Runden fahren müssen. Bin an der Kotzgrenze mit 13er Zeiten rumgegast. Hab mich eh gewundert woher der große Abstand zu euch gekommen ist.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. Juli 2008)

Bei mir warens immer zwischen 14,10 und 15.
Wir waren aber nur 7 Fahrer, wenn unser 8. Mann nicht im 2er ausgeholfen hätte, wärs *noch* enger geworden


----------



## antimon (21. Juli 2008)

Oh gott, ich hab einmal (!) 16 min gefahren, und hab mich gefreut wien schnitzel... aber nächstesmal gibts bessere Vorbereitung. Und apropos Kotzgrenze, scheiss Gel. Hatte mir gedacht das bringts, aber ausser Würgen und ganzkörpererzitterung hatte ich keinen Effekt gespürt (ganz im Gegensatz zu meiner auf dem Gasbrenner heissgemachten Rindersuppe, die war toll)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. Juli 2008)

Mir gings ähnlich, nachmittags wurden die Gels und die Riegel gegen Milchreis und Waffeln getauscht.
Hat besser geschmeckt und ist auf Dauer gesehen wesentlich besser verträglich. Die Suppe in der Nacht war aber auch sehr lecker und hat gut gewärmt.


----------



## habbash (21. Juli 2008)

Für mich war es auch das erste Rennen dieser Art und ich bin wirklich begeistert von der Organisation!

Schade, dass der Boden so matschig gewesen ist, ein bisschen mehr Geschwindigkeit hätte auch nicht geschadet 
Aber so wars halt mal ne nette Schlammschlacht.


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Juli 2008)

Schlammschlacht? Hab ich was verpasst? War halt weich....


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Juli 2008)

ich war halt ne faule Sau. Hab die ersten 1,5 Stunden draufgehalten und euch 5 min gegeben. Dann nochma 45 min und wieder 30min. Am Sonntag blos noch 2 schnelle Runden.
Waren blos 12,5 Runden Anschlag. Hatte nicht genug Zeit.


----------



## habbash (21. Juli 2008)

@tretschwein: 
hast recht, weicher boden triffts besser... trotzdem unangenehm wenn man mehr speed gewohnt ist  treten treten treten und nix geht voran.
Die richtige Schlammschlacht hat sich ja dann auf die 50m nach der Bachdurchfahrt beschränkt.


----------

